# Suicide out of shear curiosity



## Cobo (Dec 10, 2010)

I've always wondered, does anyone else have this impulse? To die just to see what happens? 

What do you have to loose? If you suddenly stop existing, it won't matter to you, and if you end up someplace else, then it's like catching out to someplace noone has ever been...


----------



## Coffin Dodger (Dec 10, 2010)

Reckon we've all been there, man. I just hope it's somethin' akin to my strongest out-of-body trips, if it's anything at all.


----------



## Scuz (Dec 10, 2010)

Thought about it. Considered it. Seemed to go well with my nihilist belief of the point of living is to enjoy life and when life ceases to be enjoyable well.... But my absurdism leads me to believe that suicide is a way of avoiding the absurd in general. But I mean I have been curious. Always wondered what happens after, lost someone to it before. Don't think it's my time yet though. It seems like it's noble and cowardous at the same time. Tricky subject. Respect everyones beliefs, but the thoughts have gone in and out of my head so many times. Mainly when I'm at a crossroads of sorts. Anyways it's interesting and disturbing in one. Not sure it's my cup of tea though, but only time will tell. Always been captivated by the thought that I'd be in control of the end of my life but it seems like a way of avoiding life and I'm not sure I wanna be in control of my death.


----------



## BanMatt (Dec 10, 2010)

I....I don't even know what to say to this....


----------



## Cobo (Dec 11, 2010)

I think *it may be worth trying* because if for some miraculous reason you don't die then you can assign some divine significance to the matter and your life will be so much more meaningful, like people who get all spiritual after a near death experience. Most likely you'll just be dead but then it won't matter anyways, so it's like a win-win situation. *Therefore suicide [out of simple curiosity] is not inherently irrational.*


----------



## Scuz (Dec 12, 2010)

Suicides not the right answer dude. I don't mean to preach to yah and only you know whats right fer you, but suicide is just avoiding life. If you want a meaningful life, pursue meaning through yer life. Yah don't need death of near death fer your own spiritual awakening and yah certainly not able to force one. Those things just happen man. I think that life is possibly meaningless, but if there is meaning I'm not able to find it through human nature. But In spite of that I live to find my own meaning. I don't wanna force views on yah and I'm not trying to convince yah overwise, but thereare certain decisions yah make that theres no return and this is certainly one of em...


----------



## Mouse (Dec 12, 2010)

so.. did you post this here to get people to talk about the "afterlife" or for us to co-sign your suicide note? 

my biggest fear is that somehow those crazy christians are right and we're all gonna be subjected to some Dante's Inferno style suffering for eternity. Wouldn't be too much of a stretch considering how fucked up THIS life can be.. why can't it get worse? lol

But seriously... don't kill yourself. and if you're going to, don't dump the idea on random strangers before you do it.


----------



## whaleofashrimp (Dec 12, 2010)

the ironic thing is..if u dont belive in life after death then u have everything to lose
if your religious..u have nothing to lose
life is shit
but in that shit theres the occasional corn kernal of joy
friends,pussy,heroin, doing something nice that makes u feel like a decent person, a good novel song or film
those are the things i live for


----------



## whaleofashrimp (Dec 12, 2010)




----------



## Mouse (Dec 12, 2010)

ah thank ya for that video. I haven't' heard that song in a while. it always makes me smile


----------



## FANCY (Dec 19, 2010)

Those Christians aren't right and I'm sure he's not asking anyone to "co-sign" his suicide note. it's a rational thought; 99% of us think about it at some point in time, some of us more than others. when the nihilist in me is most dominate, i think about it most and how really EVERYTHING sucks and I'm never really going to be happy. that's when i start to think about how it's never going to get any better and just when i thought everything was perfect (if that makes any sense). 
"I don't think this planet will ever work for me" -some of my very own lyrics


----------



## wizehop (Dec 19, 2010)

Two things on this. One the logical point being your going to die eventually anyhow, so if your just curious then just wait. At least you can explore other curiosities in this life, save the biggest one for last..well second biggest after.

The Christians go on about how suicide is a sin because your playing god, however doctors play god every day when saving lives of people who should have died. Also Im sure theres tons of Christian prisons the execute people...so all that to say there confused and its a load of shit.

This doc is worth checking out. I think I posted it a long time ago but as chosen suicide has come up I think its fitting to bring it up again. This is a great doc about a clinic in Sweden that assists in suicide and a guys journey there. Definitely worth seeing:


----------



## MxEx (Dec 19, 2010)

It's different for everyone. Some people don't even go all the way or medically do but then come back. So if curious maybe read some of those stories. I had a friend who also believed it's the same as before you were born.hmmmn I like the just wait method mentioned earlier if you are going just for curiosity.


----------



## Brad-Odsal (Dec 21, 2010)

When I was about 4 or 5 years old I told my mom that I couldn't wait to die so I can get to see what happens. She snapped back, don't say that! I don't believe in the idea of annihilation at death considering that reality interdependently exists and nothing actually comes into existence or goes out of existence. Phenomena just transform. So I think birth, life and death are transitional states.
I hope the circumstances of my death allow the possibility for me to maintain awareness during the process. I don't think suicide is a wise option because I don't believe that when you die the answer is just presented to you. I would think that death would be similar to falling asleep. You fall asleep without realizing it and suddenly you are dreaming without any awareness of the fact that you are dreaming. If that is the case then the key is to use the process of life to strengthen your awareness so that you can be ready for the death process. I practice maintaining awareness while I fall asleep as a preparation. Meditation is also a useful tool.


----------



## xRastaxRuggzx (Dec 21, 2010)

give it a try, tell me how it pans out for ya.


----------



## piratehobo (Dec 21, 2010)

when I was little, I wanted to die so I could be reincarnated as a boy hehehehe.... And lookitme now, I look like a boy! huahahahaha


----------



## xRastaxRuggzx (Dec 21, 2010)

I think suicide will be the way I go out, just not anytime soon. I used to think that "by the time I'm 27, if I don't die unexpectadly, than I'm not a brilliant musician. "


----------



## Bibritt (Dec 22, 2010)

dammit i seen this documentary before it's so depressing ! But the guy seems at peace in his mind .......... mad me cry like a baby.......


----------



## Ithyphallic (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm too curious about alot of other things in the present reality to start seriously considering sending myself off to the next one, or to the black abyss, or to nothingness or whatever it will be. I almost died when my friend flipped a car going 150 down a two lane suburban road, we almost landed in a pond but luckily it smashed into a sturdy street light in the park and landed on it's side. The entire ride I knew it was coming, I thought about it and was honestly okay with death. When we started flipping I closed my eyes, was happy and comfortable with death. I'm not afraid of it, nor am I eagerly waiting for it. But death is just a part of life, let it happen in it's own time and you'll be much better for it.


----------



## Diagaro (Dec 27, 2010)

Death is an honor I have not yet earned.
Neither have you.


----------



## Mouse (Dec 27, 2010)

FANCY said:


> Those Christians aren't right and I'm sure he's not asking anyone to "co-sign" his suicide note.




how's about you allow the person I asked the question of answer it their damn selves. sorry, but a lot of fuckers like to come to the internet to discuss their wants to kill themselves. This post just screams that. 



anyway...

I hope it's like the heaven episode of supernatural. haha. we all live in our own lil heavens that are whatever we want them to be. 

I don't know if christians are right or not about heaven and hell but I'm pretty damn sure they are way off with the definition of "sin" 

when I was a lot more hateful of life I tried to kill myself 2 times. The first time I felt completely at peace with what I was doing, the second time I realized just how stupid I was and that I had no reason to be so arrogant to think I should make such a decision. Live and learn.. but you gotta LIVE to learn.


----------



## Nemo (Jan 8, 2011)

"To die would be an awfully big adventure."
"To Live would be an awfully big adventure."
-Peter Pan

I think of death quite often. 
I agree with Diagaro, death is indeed a luxury. 

Mouse don't get your panties in a bunch  All of those Christian mythological tales of the afterlife couldn't be anything other than fiction. However I used to torture myself with the notion of eternal fire and damnation etc. as I was a victim of Christian indoctrination.

I could go on and on but I have to poop. 
In light, Don't kill yourself... You'll cause more pain and suffering to those who don't understand in your life... and whether they do or not plays no significance. You will be sorely missed regardless I'm sure.

-NEMO


----------



## carnytrash (Jan 10, 2011)

According to a late friend of mine who had several near-death experiences, ironically, before actually losing the battle against death, there's a whole lot of nothing. Don't be in a rush and enjoy the fact you have the opportunity to explore, learn and live to the fullest extent.


----------



## PotBellyFatGuy (Jan 16, 2016)

no i never have nor wanted that impulse to do so. i am a animal with a finite life. i realize that. i accept it. no afterlife. nothing. this is all i've got. obviously i don't believe in god nor accept any religion. i will happily take the pain and stress of daily life for the pleasures in return (food, sex, and sleep and NFL games, lmao)...


----------



## OutsideYourWorld (Jan 18, 2016)

It pops into my head all the time. I think about death quite a bit, whether it's mine, my dogs, my families, the entire planet, etc. It's fascinating in many ways. 

I would never kill myself, but at the same time I do have my fantasies about fucking off to afterlife-land, just to see what happens. It is one of the greatest unknowns!


----------

